

Entrepreneurs don’t have a gene for risk–they come from families with money - diderot
http://qz.com/455109/entrepreneurs-dont-have-a-special-gene-for-risk-they-come-from-families-with-money/

======
tete
I think this greatly speaks for a welfare state. If people have a certain
safety net they are able to spend their time on things that advance the status
quo.

It also reminds me of another study showing that poverty appears to result in
mental capacity being constantly used up for what could be described as
"worrying for money".

This makes sense, because you can be more focused as you have fewer
distractions.

